# Diagnostique carte graphique Mac Pro



## LaurentR (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Comment savoir si une carte graphique est défaillante ? Mon Mac Pro se bloque ou me fait des kernel panics de temps en temps quand je le laisse un moment en veille et souvent l'affichage est bizarre. Le test de la mémoire vidéo avec TechTool Pro 6 a été passé avec succès. 

Mac Pro 2*2,66 intel dual core Xeon
5 Go RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 Mo
Mac Os Lion 10.7.2
Moniteur Apple Cinema HD Display 23" (la génération précédant celle en alu)

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Une autre carte video dispo, pour tester ?
Passer le AHT ?
Poster le rapport de KP


----------



## LaurentR (30 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Une autre carte video dispo, pour tester ?
> Passer le AHT ?
> Poster le rapport de KP



Merci pour la réponse, mais que sont le AHT et le KP ?


----------



## vg93179 (30 Décembre 2011)

LaurentR a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse, mais que sont le AHT et le KP ?



Apple Hardware Test, et ... Kernel Panic. 

Mais c'est vrai que c'est pas évident ! Arrêtez de poster des abréviations au premier post  : définissez les termes, puis abrégez ! 
... 


SVP


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2011)

vg93179 a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai que c'est pas évident ! Arrêtez de poster des abréviations au premier post  : définissez les termes, puis abrégez !


OK ! L'habitude nous joue des tours

Kernel Panic.
Apple Hardware Test; le même, mais sous Lion


----------



## Louis Prunelle (30 Décembre 2011)

Plus précisément: Kernel Panic est une alarme et Apple Hardware Test est le logiciel fourni avec Mac OS X pour détecter les problèmes éventuellement responsables du désordre.
Jusqu'à Snow Leopard, le AHT se trouvait sur le second DVD d'installation.
Depuis Lion, il se fait par Internet (préférer le câble Ethernet au Wi Fi, car le test est très long).
Ou par la clé USB de Lion, très mignonne, mais chère (60 ).

De toute façon, ne t'affole pas; ça m'est arrivé, j'ai consulté le support par téléphone, on a envisagé un retour à l'atelier, j'ai fait l'Apple Hardware Test option complète (c'est d'autant plus long que je ne peux pas m'empêcher de regarder ce qui se passe) et comme le test à conclu que rien ne déconnait dans ma machine (la même que toi), j'ai reformaté mon HD de démarrage et réinstallé Lion... et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
J'ai appelé le support, tellement j'étais fier de moi, pour le leur dire, puisque ce n'était plus la peine de m'envoyer quelqu'un.


----------



## LaurentR (31 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions . Je vais tester tout ça demain. Si le Apple Hardware Test prend du temps, il vaut mieux que je le lance le matin...


----------



## LaurentR (31 Décembre 2011)

Je viens d'essayer de lance le Apple Hardware Test. J'ai beau me précipiter sur la touche D avant que l'écran gris n'apparaisse, il ne se passe rien.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2011)

LaurentR a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer de lance le Apple Hardware Test. J'ai beau me précipiter sur la touche D avant que l'écran gris n'apparaisse, il ne se passe rien.


Tu as 2 DVD vendus avec ta machine : as tu mis le bon DVD ? (c'est écrit dessus, AHT)


----------



## Louis Prunelle (31 Décembre 2011)

Les Mac Pros vendus avec Lion sont livrés sans DVD ni clé USB.
Sinon, cela signifie que je devrais réclamer, car j'ai dû acheter Lion sur une clé USB à 60 .

LaurentR, téléphone au support, si la procédure prescrite par Apple ne fonctionne pas.
En restant calme et modeste (on peut avoir fait une connerie sans le savoir), ça se passe généralement bien.
D'autant plus que Lion ne date pas de Vercingétorix et mérite certainement quelques corrections.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2011)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Les Mac Pros vendus avec Lion sont livrés sans DVD ni clé USB.


Oui bien sûr, mais je pensais que LaurentR avait une machine datant d'avant Lion donc avec DVD ?


----------



## LaurentR (1 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, mais je pensais que LaurentR avait une machine datant d'avant Lion&#8230; donc avec DVD&#8230; ?



Je dois effectivement avoir des DVD de Tiger et même peut-être Leopard quelque part. Est-ce que ce sera suffisant ? Sinon, si je fais une clé d'installation de Lion avec Lion Disk Maker, est-ce que je pourrai l'utiliser pour cette opération ?

Sinon, bonne année 2012


----------



## Sly54 (1 Janvier 2012)

LaurentR a dit:


> Je dois effectivement avoir des DVD de Tiger et même peut-être Leopard quelque part. Est-ce que ce sera suffisant ?


Le Apple Hardware Test teste le matériel Mac : il nécessite donc les DVD d'origine, ceux livrés avec ta machine. Munis de ces DVD tu devrais pouvoir tester le matériel, oui.




LaurentR a dit:


> Sinon, bonne année 2012


 à toi aussi


----------



## Louis Prunelle (1 Janvier 2012)

Il faut utiliser le AHT du DVD d'installation fourni avec la machine; pas une version antérieure.
Et il me semble bien que si Lion est installé sur ta machine, il faut utiliser le AHT de Lion:
[URL="http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR*»][/URL]
Si ta machine t'a été livrée avec le DVD de Snow Leopard, tu peux toujours essayer, mais le support d'Apple m'avait bien dit d'utiliser celui de Lion, puisque j'étais passé à Lion quand j'ai eu cette «*caramel panique*» collante à désespérer.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (2 Janvier 2012)

Oui, même si tu as installé Lion, tu peux utiliser le Apple Hardware Test qui se trouve sur le DVD (le second) qui t'a été fourni avec ton Mac Pro (et qui doit être Snow Leopard, fourni avec le Mac Pro 2009).
Confirmation par le support d'Apple que je viens d'appeler.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2012)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Oui, même si tu as installé Lion, tu peux utiliser le Apple Hardware Test qui se trouve sur le DVD (le second) qui t'a été fourni avec ton Mac Pro (et qui doit être Snow Leopard, fourni avec le Mac Pro 2009).


Ce qui est normal car le AHT teste le matériel indépendamment de l'OS.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (2 Janvier 2012)

Oui, tu le disais, et il arrive que les interlocuteurs du support ne soient pas tous du même avis.
Comme mes déboires avec l'alarme de panique se sont produits dès l'installation de Lion, j'avais dû tomber sur un mal informé.
J'appelais parce que ma machine semble mécontente que je lui aie mis un écran vertical; alors j'en ai profité pour reposer la question du AHT.


----------

